# MI, Detroit/Windsor Area - Looking for players



## A2Z (Apr 18, 2002)

I'm currently running a 3E campaign in Southgate, Detroit. I'm actually from Windsor but all the players but myself and one other are from Detroit but we do play in Detroit. I just had a player leave the game and would like to find someone to fill his place. The campaign is set in the Iron Kingdoms. You can check out the link in my signature to find out some more about the setting and our game. If you're interested my email is in my profile. We play once a week on Wednesdays from 7:00 to 10:30.


----------

